# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  قطع الأبهر من المفتي وشيخ الأزهر

## المصباح المنير

قطع الابهر من المفتي وشيخ الازهر 
كتاب الي الان لم ينزل لشيخنا الحويني حفظه الله 
فالشيخ حفظه الله تحدث عن الكتاب في برنامج حرس الحدود
وهذا الكتاب شرع فيه الشيخ حفظه الله منذ فترة
وسيناقش فيه 16 مسألة ستبين حال المفتي وأمثاله باذن الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله الهوريني

جزاك الله خيرًا أكرمك الله تعالى

----------

